# Power Color RX580 Red Devil Golden Sample OC Broken ?



## xonepp (Feb 22, 2018)

I have 10 of Power Color RX580 Red Devil Golden Sample OC, I got the VBios from one of the cards found good timings on google.
And I started flashing them and testing them 3 by 3.
After 6 successful cards flashed, 2 video cards would not start on windows or linux. I switched from SILENT to Bios OC button to start in windows. But I forgot to switch back and I flashed BIOS OC also.
I found that the 1pin/8pin trick on google. I managed to start my video cards that way.
I flashed them back with original VBios...still they won't run. On windows 10, after initial loading start. it reboots my PC and on Linux it just gets the PC stuck.

PS: they have the same Make & Model numbers.

Any ideeas ?

Thank you!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 22, 2018)

Post here and see if the OP can help you


----------



## xonepp (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you!

I fixed the issue myself, make and model number are the same ... but seems they used other version of bios for the 2 cards I had problems with.  I really need to stop flashing multiple cards at once.


----------

